# Tool Post Grinder



## Ghosty (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi All,
After looking around for quite awhile, I have started making my own grinder. Had everything I needed except the collet shaft that I had to order
Power is a 500watt brushless motor, the shaft is a 20C ER20 150L collet shaft. Bearings 20mm x 32mm x 7mm, I used 4 to support the shaft, used a toothed belt with a 2-1 ratio. The brushes motor max speed is 12000rpm, so can get better grinding spindle speed control.
I have the basic setup done, with only some fine tuning to finish.
I still have the grinding wheel arbour to machine, will fit the ER20 collet shaft end.
The main body is machined out of a piece of 100mm x 100mm x 50mm alloy block, the motor mount spacer, is a piece of alloy 25mm x 40mm x 110mm, which is bolted to the main body, and then the motor mount is bolted to the spacer.
The alloy is what I had in the spares bin, the motor came from another project, and the belt and pulleys were extras from still another project, bearings are used in a 1/5 Baja buggy that I run, only thing I ordered is the ER20 collet shaft. 
Will ad more as the project moves forward.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## 4ssss (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice job.


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 14, 2018)

4ssss, thanks
Turned up the arbours to hold the stones. Still waiting on some Belleville washers to turn up.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice.  I thought I was clever fixing up a holder for a dremel tool.   It was a failure.   It kind of ground stuff, but chattered like crazy with a surface finish to match.  Scrapped the whole project.


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi All,
Made up extra arbours while I had the compound slide set.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi All,
Had to fit a spacer to get the centre lines aligned. Gives a good finish, still need to play around with it to get the feeling of it. Have other stones to check out.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## firemaker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

Ghosty said:


> 4ssss, thanks
> Turned up the arbours to hold the stones. Still waiting on some Belleville washers to turn up.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Very nicely done! I have been thinking about doing one of these myself.  This gives me some really good ideas.  Thanks very much for sharing.

-Mitch H.


----------

